# who fights more



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

pound for pound what fish has the best fight a wiper or a lake trout ? trying to settel a bet :?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well seeing I've never caught a Lake Trout but plenty of Tiger Musky...so based on the Tiger Musky vs Wiper...pound for pound a Wiper puts up one hell of a fight minus the tail walking completely out of the water head shaking rush/experience a Tiger Musky will give you. So based on that I would say a Wiper for it's size will get the heart pumping so my vote is for the Wiper over the Mac for the Wipers size. 

Whatcha win on the bet???? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Hands down, bar none, a wiper. Very few fresh water species that I have caught are even in the ball park.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have to agree that pound for pound, a Wiper puts up the best fight.
Lake Trout fight hard but it's their size that helps.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm in the wiper camp as well. Pound for pound they're tough to beat.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting question. 

I have caught Muskie, Tiger Muskie and Wiper. As well as Northern Pike, Striped Bass and White bass - all the species upon which Tiger Musky and Wiper are based. When a Northern is in the 3-5 lb range, they make an agressive strike but don't fight that well. They are often called "Snake Fish" because they are so long and usually skinny. I think a Tiger Muskie in that range will be about the same. 

A Wiper that size gives you a really good fight so I have to vote for Wiper, hands down.

Lake Trout in that size fight like about any trout but water temp makes a difference. Again a nod to the wiper in the fight department.

Hope that helps.

Fenwick


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

you are kind of asking a tough question. Each fish is built a little differently with how their muscles work. It's kind of like the wiper is a lion and the laker is like a horse. The lion is strong and built for short bursts of speed, where a horse is built for a longer endurance.

But, I would still probably say the wiper.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wiper hands down is the hardest fighting fish i have ever caught. Other species hit more explosive and fight harder for the first few seconds but the wiper fights hard from the freight train hit all the way to the net. It is the only fish i have ever had snap 50# braid on the initial hit while trolling. Now if bluegill could get to 20" long and 5#+ i think the wiper would have some competition.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Wiper, hands down. The train effect while trolling will even out-do the grab and run of a Tiger while lakers are all about weight.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wipers are pole breaking, line stripping, lure crushing, pure mean muscle and even in the bottom of the boat they want to smash it to pieces and rip the toes and feet off the occupants.

Lake trout? Pull their own weight then give up. Channel Cats have them out classed in the fight arena.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

*Who fights more - Spotted Bass*

This is totally outside the above debate, but spotted bass are relentless fighters. I've had the opportunity to catch them in Lake Oroville, CA and they are veracious. You think you have on a 4lber but it turns out to be a 1.5lber. Those fish twitch and fight even after you land them. I personally think they would be a great speceis for UT. That's just my gut reaction. I have no science or biology to back it up.

If you ever get an opportunity to fish Lake Shasta or Oroville for spotted bass go for it. 50 fish days are not fish stories. Only caveat is fish spring time. The hotter it gets the deeper they go in those clear reservoirs.

SlapShot


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Pound for pound? Wiper hands down.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

ripndrag said:


> pound for pound what fish has the best fight a wiper or a lake trout ? trying to settel a bet :?


From the looks of things ... I sure hope you were betting on Wiper :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wiper, 4 sure


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I voted for wiper also I have caught both and I say wiper wins easy. now I guess I GET TO TAKE THE GUY who lost to willard in his boat of course and show him the best fighing fish utah has to offer.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

ripndrag said:


> I voted for wiper also I have caught both and I say wiper wins easy. now I guess I GET TO TAKE THE GUY who lost to willard in his boat of course and show him the best fighing fish utah has to offer.


So, you taking him esox fishing then? I didn't know that willard had them.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone who had to ask that question has never caught both species of fish in the trophy class size. Mackinaw are heavy and fairly strong but the energy and explosiveness favors the wiper 3 to 1. No contest.....


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Lake Trout! ftw!

>.>


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Christopher30 said:


> Anyone who had to ask that question has never caught both species of fish in the trophy class size. Mackinaw are heavy and fairly strong but the energy and explosiveness favors the wiper 3 to 1. No contest.....


I asked to prove a point to a guy who was arguing with me he had only caught a laker Ive caught both and the question was pound for pound.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

ripndrag said:


> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who had to ask that question has never caught both species of fish in the trophy class size. Mackinaw are heavy and fairly strong but the energy and explosiveness favors the wiper 3 to 1. No contest.....
> ...


Looks like a one sided answer to me. 8)


----------

